# Ford's Expedition El



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

Expedition EL

Quick Info

Engine: 5.4-liter Triton V-8
Hp: 300 @ 5,000 rpm
Torque: 365 lb-ft @ 3,750 rpm
Transmission: 6-speed auto w/overdrive
Axle ratio: 3.73:1
Wheelbase: 131"
Suspension: Front/rear coil-spring, independent
Tire size: P265/70R17
Fuel cap: 33.8 gal
Tow rating: 8,750 lb
Gvwr: 7,900 lb
Gcwr: 15,000 lb
MSRP (base): $32,895

Extra length and wheelbase -- plus lower cost -- add desirability to Ford's popular full-size SUV

Jeff Johnston

Trailer Life

December 2006

Bigger isn't necessarily always better in today's RV market. If you're going to go big, you better have a product so attractive that buyers will clamor
over it right out of the gate.

Ford's 2007 Expedition and its slightly longer sibling, the all-new Expedition EL, have new features that add even more appeal to the popular full-size
SUV line. In the face of sluggish sales due to fuel prices, Ford has soldiered on with the redesigned Expedition in a way that may well rekindle consumer
interest in the line.

In addition, Ford has lowered the msrp of the 2007 models an average of $4,300 as compared to the 2006 vehicles. That's a chunk less change, and especially
surprising since the '07 offers a variety of new features for the lower cost.

Secure Underpinnings

Photos: Jeff Johnston

Ford says its all-new Expedition chassis, fully boxed for '07 and built using hydro-formed rail sections, was designed to Super Duty truck standards and
offers a 10-percent increase in frame stiffness. Improvements for front-end collision safety have also been incorporated.

Out back, the second-generation independent rear suspension uses coil springs and five-link-style hardware. The unit's low profile enabled inclusion of
the fold-flat third-row seat feature. The carryover independent front suspension has also been tweaked for improved steering performance.

The Triton 5.4-liter V-8, rated at 300 hp and 365 lb-ft of torque, is the sole engine available, and it's mated to a new standard-equipment six-speed automatic
transmission.

Plus, the new model year brings higher towing ratings: 2WD Expeditions will tow 9,200 pounds, while 4WD versions can haul 9,000 pounds. The 2WD EL is rated
at 9,000 pounds, while the 4WD EL can handle up to 8,750 pounds.

Solo Cruising at Its Best
Ford borrowed styling cues from the Super Duty truck series when restyling the Expedition body. Crisp, bold lines reflect the rig's big-truck capabilities
and give it a modern image.

The new EL model features a body that's 14.8 inches longer than the standard Expedition, and a wheelbase that's 12 inches longer. The EL looks well balanced
and artistic without that "lengthened-vehicle" look. In effect, the EL now boasts passenger and cargo capabilities in the same league as the half-ton Suburban
and, in fact, the EL leapfrogs the competition in some respects.

All-new driver and passenger bucket seats complement the restyled dash and new interior trim. The second- and third-row seats, also new for '07, fold completely
flat to provide maximum storage-space potential out back, and the optional PowerFold third-row feature makes for an easy one-touch seat fold-down. The
third-row seat includes 12 inches more legroom than competing models from GM and Toyota.

Safety is standard with the inclusion of AdvanceTrac with Roll Stability Control (RSC), a driving-stability system that uses a gyroscopic roll-rate sensor
to monitor vehicle pitch and yaw rates, and Safety Canopy all-seating-row side-curtain air bags.

Buyers won't lack for a full array of electronic goodies in the new Expedition, starting with an optional 6.5-inch-screen DVD-based navigation system with
touch-screen and voice-based activation and features. There's an audio jack for MP3 players and a full range of high-zoot stereo systems on the option
list.

On the Road
One feature is blissfully unavoidable when taking to the road for the first time in an '07 Expedition: Quiet. Ford has engineered a lot of silence into
this truck, including the use of what Ford calls an "acoustic windshield," thicker side glass, more sound-deadening materials throughout and more insulation.
The quiet allows occupants to fully appreciate the great sound system in the truck, and the terrific front seats help you relax and enjoy the drive.

Part of our '07 introduction was a solo drive on a route between Astoria and Portland, Oregon, and another segment gave us some quality towing time. Our
payload trailer was an Arctic Fox model 25R from Northwood Manufacturing. The trailer weighed approximately 6,300 pounds and featured a 10,000-pound gross
vehicle weight rating (gvwr).

Although the gvwr exceeded the truck's 8,750-pound tow rating -- meaning this trailer couldn't be fully loaded without overloading the Expedition -- it
still allowed a fair payload capacity while keeping the truck's tow rating in sight. Although brief, our drive gave us a chance to get a good sense for
how the new Expedition EL functions with a suitably sized trailer in tow.

We expected little change in acceleration figures due to the essentially similar drivetrain, and no surprises appeared. We covered a 0-to-60-mph acceleration
run in 20.7 seconds, and the 40- to 60-mph segment took 10.8 seconds. Those are more than acceptable dead-start numbers, and are fast enough to make for
safe freeway onramp and merging runs, plus general highway-speed maneuvering.

Flat-out acceleration or up-and-down hill maneuvers placed the new six-speed transmission in a variety of high-load situations under varying power demands.
From its low-geared dead-stop launch to choosing the right gear for uphill runs, the transmission was smooth and shifted firmly, and did so with excellent
timing.

Part of the drive covered the Columbia River crossing at the Astoria, Oregon, bridge, a tall affair that hoists vehicles 200 feet above the water below
to allow seagoing vessel passage, then back down for the trip from shore to shore. Fast crosswinds persist here at the river's mouth, and the Expedition
was as steady and sure as we could have hoped for. The SUV's aft end never wavered, due in part to the independent rear suspension, and the effect was
doubtless aided by the EL's extra wheelbase.

Steering and braking, likewise, were happily as good as we could hope for. No fluff here, just a steady feel, controlled lane changes and consistently good
driving manners.

We have a simple unit of measure when test-driving a truck-and-trailer lashup, and it especially applies when time with the rig is short: Would we feel
comfortable heading cross country with this setup, knowing we'd have days and days behind the wheel? In this case the answer is an unequivocal, Yes.

The new Expedition and Expedition EL SUVs should take their places among the classic Ford tow vehicles we've driven and enjoyed. Towing muscle, smart design,
sensible features and lower cost add up to a full-size tow vehicle that's a good fit for today's RV market.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I read this article when it came out also. The new truck looks great but I was disapointed with the numbers. My 2000 Expedtion has the same motor, same tow rating and same power as the new one. You would have hoped after 7 years they would improve in these areas. I find my expedition to be underpowered when towing my 23rs in the mountains or up grades. I'm looking to buy a new tv in 2008 and will look for something with a little more umph.

Lou


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yianni said:


> I read this article when it came out also. The new truck looks great but I was disapointed with the numbers. My 2000 Expedtion has the same motor, same tow rating and same power as the new one. You would have hoped after 7 years they would improve in these areas. I find my expedition to be underpowered when towing my 23rs in the mountains or up grades. I'm looking to buy a new tv in 2008 and will look for something with a little more umph.
> 
> Lou


I agree, what would you rather be sitting in when at the gross limit of both the El or Excursion. There is know way the new EL can compare to the old excursion. I havent heard that Ford will even offer the new EL in a 3/4 platform. Many people have the need or want to tow a 30 something foot trailer with an SUV. It will not be possible with the new EL. But maybe for Ford there is just not enogh of a market to make a heavier rig.

Its just if your going to offer a rig that can seat 7-9 comfortably, you should also make it able to tow something that the 7-9 people can enjoy.

Carey


----------

